# getting white horses super white!



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

Is your shampoo called Glo-White? 
That's what I use, it's super good for white horses.


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

for the socks, I'm sorry I can't remember what the site was that I found it on, but there is a chalk that is made that you just wipe on the socks and it makes them white. I don't know how well it works, but i would assume it would do a pretty good job.


----------



## Ahsisi (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you use Quick Silver? It is a purple shampoo that works realy well, but it will turn your hands purple =)


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I use some cheap Old Ladies shampoo for their white hair heehee(its purple) from Walgreens. It worked VERY well for me. But its a shampoo so you can leave it in for a few minutes (2-3) but then you have to rinse it out or you will have a purple horse and a horse with irritated skin. Also, I've heard that you can use baby powder on socks and stuff before.

I know Im misssing something... I cant think of it right now...


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well...I'm a cheater when it comes to this haha. I use the quic silver, but after that, or right before I go in the show ring, I put baby powder on his sock. It gets it really white!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Petsbuy.com : Dogs : CHALK GROOMING POWDER : COASTAL SAFARI CHALK FRENCH WHITE

This is made for dogs but it works great on horses. You rub it into their socks or whatever you want whitened and it does an awesome job. It'll also stay put a lot longer than baby powder, and is easier to apply.


----------



## lgrides (Aug 3, 2008)

You can use Roux Fanciful Rinse in White Mink or Silver Lining. This is a temporary rinse that you put on womens gray hair before you set it. Get it at Sally's beauty supply. I done it all when I had my white mare yrs ago. She rode like a cadillac but was a pain to keep clean. Soon as I washed her she wanted to roll. Found out my black gelding showed dirt too.


----------

